# Deleted thread (??)



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering why the thread on "clinic recommending icsi" has been deleted, along with my posts? I've tried to pm you, mish, but couldn't as your inbox is full.
Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Lisa,

Sorry I meant to leave a message last night.  The thread in question started to get a bit "heated" and I was worried about possible liable comments made about the said clinic.  The thread will be looked at later and should be returned with disclaimers and edited if needed.  I hope this isn't causing any problems   

I will check my inbox and have a clear out   

Shelley x


----------



## DazeyJ (Dec 22, 2010)

I totally understand and am relieved to be honest, really didn't want to misrepresent anyone, thanks Mish.


----------

